
Scientific/Coding/Invention Challange – A hedge fund algorithm - meeper16
Where should we start? It&#x27;s not about the code, it&#x27;s about your mind combined with the code.<p>Given data, can you use your mind, combined with the ability to code, to produce returns that out match.<p>No takers, means opporutnity.
======
dsacco
I don't have much to add, but if this is a serious consideration of yours, you
might want to explore Quantopian and QuantConnect.

------
S4M
You might want to read about "statistical arbitrage", it's basically what you
are describing, and it has been around for more than twenty years.

